# Daylight Special pricing.



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

A few years back, I purchased a Concor Daylight Special Loco, I paid $35.00 for it. When it came It had a few broken parts, so I sent it back. Now I try to find one, and the prices are from $150.00 to $450.00, what is up with that, they just are not worth that. I understand the low end Concors are not very good, but still are the other 3 or 4 times better ?
Sure wish I had kept the one I had. 

Dan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Could it be the prices you are seeing include
DCC and or Sound?

Don


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll have to check some of the listings. Even if that is the case, why aren't some without DCC, or sound being sold ?

Dan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"ConCor brand locos"*



Panther said:


> A few years back, I purchased a Concor Daylight Special Loco, I paid $35.00 for it. When it came It had a few broken parts, so I sent it back. Now I try to find one, and the prices are from $150.00 to $450.00, what is up with that, they just are not worth that. I understand the low end Concors are not very good, but still are the other 3 or 4 times better ?
> Sure wish I had kept the one I had.
> 
> Dan


Panther:

Thirty five dollars sounds incredibly cheap for any new loco. Used on E-bay is a very different story. ConCor locomotive are nearly all made by other companies. ConCor is more of an importer than a manufacturer, although they do make some of their own cars. Some locomotives, sold by ConCor, were actually made by Kato. That company is noted for their high quality, and high prices. One hundred and fifty dollars would be a reasonable price for a new Kato steam loco. Four hundred and fifty sounds very high unless it has DCC and sound. Whether "low end ConCors are not very good", that would depend on who made them, and the individual type of loco. As to why are locos are still sold without DCC or sound, it's because many modelers still use traditional DC control and therefore there is still a market for non-DCC locos.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

The railbarin concors run good but you still cannot beat a Kato imo.


----------

